# Innokin MVP4



## rogue zombie (6/2/17)

I'm hoping this continues with the 'MVP rock-solid reputation'.

I don't even mind that it is a built in battery, as it would not be a primary device, and comes with a 2A charger for rapid charging.

​

*Preview from Vaping360*

_The MVP4 is a fully TC capable 100 box mod that follows the iTaste MVP3 in the series and has much of the same functionality but with some major power improvements. Instead of 30 watts of maximum power, the MVP4 can reach an impressive 100 watts at its highest output making it a relative “pocket-rocket”.


It comes with a built-in 4500 mAh battery, that has the ability to provide excellent battery life for hours at a time. Interestingly, this is the one feature that remains completely identical to the previous model, which is probably because it was a pretty solid battery to begin with. Plus, it likely has a lot to do with keeping the size in proportion, so who are we to complain! However, the good news is that it does come with a 2 amp micro USB Quick Charge feature, allowing it to charge in half the time, so that battery life should never really be a problem in any case.


However, with all of this said and done, it is best to expect way less battery life than before given that it is now capable of three times the power output!_


Interestingly, the author is a South African
http://vaping360.com/innokin-mvp4/

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

